# 3 week old puppy pics



## melonypersians

hi i know its been awhile. but i have 3 litters to show off. they were all born a day apart. they will be 4 weeks old sunday.
bindi had 1 girl 
scarlet had 2 a boy and a girl.
olivia had 5 pups. 4 girls and one boy 
shiloh (female) long coat
















angelina (female)
















zaharah (female)
















vivian(female)
















pax (the male)









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## melonypersians

bindi had one female
bianca

















scarlet had 2 puppies. i male and 1 female both long coat
jazzelle (female)
















maddox (male)

















group pictures


----------



## *Tricia*

OMG - I want to come to your house and play!!! I absolutely LOVE little Jazelle's face - what a sweetie!! Who is daddy?


----------



## cocopuff

All of them are soooooo cute!!!


----------



## melonypersians

dad to olivia and scarlets pups is a male named shade. he is a friend of mines male. he is a long coat blue and tan. and bindis little girl is aries. both boys are on my website. www.freewebs.com/melonyschihuahuas/
feel free to check out my website. i update it weekly.


----------



## melonypersians

thanks 
jazzelle is my pick. she is so fat but soooooooooooooo nice. she is showing some show promise. her pics do not do her justice at all.


----------



## melonypersians

i know that 3 of the pups are for sure long coats. but im still not sure on some of the others. any suggestions? does anyone see any others that look long coat.
i will post their 4 week old pics after sunday.


----------



## mychiisqueen

awwwieee so cute I love how baby chis look like pudgy hamsters. I miss having the puppies to play with but I know they are in super homes the spoil them


----------



## KayC

They are all soooooo cute.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

Oh My, Puppy Cuteness Alert! Love them all!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

oops posted twice by accident, x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

*squeek* bless! love the group pics!!xx


----------



## melonypersians

awwwwwwwwwwwww thanks


----------



## catalat

They are all so gorgeous! I love that they are in the puppy plump stage.. its so cute.

I am so in love with Pax.. send him my way please  hehe


----------



## chibellaxo

adorable--every single one of them


----------



## Beadbimbo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## melonypersians

awwwwwwww thanks everyone. they are all so cute and sooooo fat. lol. i love it. it is def going to be hard to let them go when the time comes. especially little jazzelle. she is turning out so nice. i kinda wish o was keeping her. but she is going to a very good friend. so i get to see her grow.


----------



## Rosiesmum

That seems an awful lot of puppies to have born so close together? You are going to be kept very busy socialising and house training them, as well as looking after your other dogs...

How many do you plan on keeping and how many are you selling


----------



## shias-mommy

they are soooo cute! i want another already


----------



## MORELIACHIS

Beautiful puppies Melony!! Well done and congratulations to you and your girls!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Nice looking babies. Congradulations.


----------



## Ciarra

Oh there so CUTE! I love the Jolie-Pitt Name Theme!!


----------



## freedomchis

melanie congrats on those gorgeous puppies 
i love the one you are keeping beautiful!!!
cant wait to see more pics already


----------



## Chico's Mum

Owwwwwww, there soooooooooooooooo cute. I absolutely adore them. Congrats on the little ones and there mommies there beautiful.


----------



## Tora-Oni

Hey cute puppies, I've seen them on your website before when I was looking at chi's from breeders, with no real intent of getting any, but I'm from Louis. Good Luck with thous precious pups.


----------



## melonypersians

awwwwwwwwwwww thanks everyone. i really appreciate it. they are all doing awesome and are happy and heathy. i couldnt ask for more.


----------



## melonypersians

freedomchis said:


> melanie congrats on those gorgeous puppies
> i love the one you are keeping beautiful!!!
> cant wait to see more pics already


well im not sure if im going to keep any. but.... i do really like the look of maddox. he is looking very nice. i am keeping him on hold so i can decide weather or not to keep him. i would love to keep jazzelle but she was the first one spoken for. she is amazing. but she is going to a very good friend of mine so i get to watch her grow up.


----------



## melonypersians

Rosiesmum said:


> That seems an awful lot of puppies to have born so close together? You are going to be kept very busy socialising and house training them, as well as looking after your other dogs...
> 
> How many do you plan on keeping and how many are you selling




this is not a concern for me. i am a stay at home mom. my life is dedicated to my children. fur and skin alike. i dont plan on keeping any. i am selling all of them. im not sure weather i should be offended by your comment though. you seem like you are being a little to concerned with my personal business. i have 3 girls who came into heat all at the same time. not that this is any of your business but i have nothing to hide. i am a honest person and take great pride in my dogs and family. so i dont take well to being pushed in a corner. now if i am stepping out of bounds or reading this the wrong way i apologize.


----------



## carachi

Personally, I would never have three litters so close together and any breeder that would are pretty shady to me.

Are you going to show? Maddox, Jazzelle and Biana look like your best prospects. But they all look like they'll have rather long snouts when they mature so you might not get anything of quality at all. But you can't really tell until they are about 6 weeks old.


----------



## Prosephone

OMG they are pure cuteness!!!


----------



## SCY0226

They're precious


----------



## melonypersians

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> Personally, I would never have three litters so close together and any breeder that would are pretty shady to me.
> 
> Are you going to show? Maddox, Jazzelle and Biana look like your best prospects. But they all look like they'll have rather long snouts when they mature so you might not get anything of quality at all. But you can't really tell until they are about 6 weeks old.


Wow already making stabs at my character. You really are a great person arent you. So sad. Apparently you dont know many good breeders. Or you just like to start things. Poor baby has nothing better to do then try to start things on a chihuahua forum. I know you and I know how many times you have started things on this fourm. Its becuase of people like you that several people have left this forum. I have seen you bash people so many times. It saddens me that you are not repromanded for your insults. But again i will not let you push me. I will push back. I just feel sorry for you because you apparently have no life. If you did you wouldnt be on here trying to start things all the time. I just hope that you can find happiness outside of insulting people. So all i can say is good luck to you in finding some other meaning in life.


----------



## carachi

.......................................... what?

You breed your out of standard CKC registered dogs and expect everyone to be all *omgzzzz congrats* when it's people like you ruining this breed?

You are a grown woman, don't you have better things to do then pick fights with teenagers?


----------



## melonypersians

Im sorry i thought you were the one trying to pick fights.You apparently needed a wakeup call. This is not the first time you have tried to start things dont try to act all innocent. And ckc really? All the puppies up except for bianca come from akc champion pedigree dogs. Youre not even a breeder. Your are just a child. Why dont you go find some dollies to play with and leave the adult stuff to the adults.


----------



## Ciarra

Linipi, Please Stop Flamming us breeders. 

No one likes to be harrassed, didnt your mother ever teach you "You can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."

Melony, I went to your website and came to find out that my hubby and mine favs were on hold all ready. Were both in love with Shiloh and Bianca. ^_^!


----------



## melonypersians

Munchkin CSC said:


> Linipi, Please Stop Flamming us breeders.
> 
> No one likes to be harrassed, didnt your mother ever teach you "You can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."
> 
> Melony, I went to your website and came to find out that my hubby and mine favs were on hold all ready. Were both in love with Shiloh and Bianca. ^_^!


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. thanks yes little bianca is going to my sister and shiloh is going to the breeder whose male i used. 

and as far as linipi goes, im glad someone else said something. she has been doing this for far to long. its people like her that made me rethink coming to the forum and posting. but if i did that, she would win. well not anymore. im not backing down. i am a good person and a good breeder and i take great pride in my dogs. i love them dearly and i wont let some little snot nosed kid push me around and tell me differently.


----------



## Ciarra

melonypersians said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. thanks yes little bianca is going to my sister and shiloh is going to the breeder whose male i used.
> 
> and as far as linipi goes, im glad someone else said something. she has been doing this for far to long. its people like her that made me rethink coming to the forum and posting. but if i did that, she would win. well not anymore. im not backing down. i am a good person and a good breeder and i take great pride in my dogs. i love them dearly and i wont let some little snot nosed kid push me around and tell me differently.


I understand, about the flaming. I have been posting less because of it. I have 2 litters on the way. One due this thursday and another Due on the 10th. I want to post pictures, but been told by other breeders on here it wouldnt be wise, because of the flaming. If you have anything that look like them in your future litters, please let me know! Im so in love with Shiloh and hubby is in love with Bianca. I also take great pride in my dogs, Im a good person and good breeder as well.


----------



## melonypersians

i know you are a good person and a good breeder. i hope you do post pics on here because we cant let stupid people push us around. we know we are doing right. we cant let them make us feel any differently. if all of us start standing up to those people they would back off. we cant let them win. 
as far as pups go, you will be the first to hear if i have another like them. please feel free to call me sometime. we can talk about the pups. pm me and i will give you my number.


----------



## Ciarra

melonypersians said:


> i know you are a good person and a good breeder. i hope you do post pics on here because we cant let stupid people push us around. we know we are doing right. we cant let them make us feel any differently. if all of us start standing up to those people they would back off. we cant let them win.
> as far as pups go, you will be the first to hear if i have another like them. please feel free to call me sometime. we can talk about the pups. pm me and i will give you my number.


I think I will post Pictures, When the Munchkins are born. I just wish these people would show use some respect. They dont understand the Pain, Sweat and Tears that go into breeding. And if they dont understand, then they shouldnt say anything at all. Oh good to hear! I would love to have a lil girl that looks like one of those two that me and hubby both liked. I will pm you right after Im done righting this.


----------



## melonypersians

Munchkin CSC said:


> I think I will post Pictures, When the Munchkins are born. I just wish these people would show use some respect. They dont understand the Pain, Sweat and Tears that go into breeding. And if they dont understand, then they shouldnt say anything at all. Oh good to hear! I would love to have a lil girl that looks like one of those two that me and hubby both liked. I will pm you right after Im done righting this.


oh good i cant wait to the little babies. you have to keep me posted on them. who are the parents? oyu have some very cute chis. and you are right that dont understand what its like to breed. plus they havent done the research to know much either. i guess we cant get to mad because after all its the ignorance talking.


----------



## Ciarra

melonypersians said:


> oh good i cant wait to the little babies. you have to keep me posted on them. who are the parents? oyu have some very cute chis. and you are right that dont understand what its like to breed. plus they havent done the research to know much either. i guess we cant get to mad because after all its the ignorance talking.


Tiger Lilly and Kirby, and Misty and Odie. Tiger Lilly is due thursday and Misty is Due the 10th. Instead of going to college, I worked with 2 mentors. Day and night. Im just tired of wasting my time on flamers and getting stressed about it. I have puppies and my dogs to worry about, not if they aprove or not. Im not asking there aproval, just showing up my pups.


----------



## redneckcritters

awww bianca looks just like her grandma...lol
im still gonna steal jazelle!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

Am I the only person that just loves puppy pics lol weather they are pure bred or whatever!? Im not into breeding or anything, but surely a nice pic of a bunch of chis is nothing to bitch at, as long as all the puppys are healthy and happy and carefully re-homed i dont see a problem with breeders??! Actually It brightened my day to look at them, They all look really healthy and beautiful, Well done melonyPersians! im sure lots of work goes into caring for pregnant pups, and your hard work really payed off...

And Munchkin you better post pics im sure all the forum would love to coo over them all  xxx


----------



## melonypersians

pinkglitterybunny said:


> Am I the only person that just loves puppy pics lol weather they are pure bred or whatever!? Im not into breeding or anything, but surely a nice pic of a bunch of chis is nothing to bitch at, as long as all the puppys are healthy and happy and carefully re-homed i dont see a problem with breeders??! Actually It brightened my day to look at them, They all look really healthy and beautiful, Well done melonyPersians! im sure lots of work goes into caring for pregnant pups, and your hard work really payed off...
> 
> And Munchkin you better post pics im sure all the forum would love to coo over them all  xxx


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you so much. i am very proud of these pups. and yes they are all healthy happy fat little pups. and so cute waddeling around learning to walk on there short stubby little legs. 
i love puppy pics too. doesnt matter what kind of dog they are they are still cute. lol.


----------



## melonypersians

redneckcritters said:


> awww bianca looks just like her grandma...lol
> im still gonna steal jazelle!!!!!!!!


awwwwwwwwwwwwww. im sure sugar is a very proud grandma right now. lol


----------



## chibellaxo

pinkglitterybunny said:


> Am I the only person that just loves puppy pics lol weather they are pure bred or whatever!? xxx


no. a lot of ppl have mixed breed dogs on here.


----------



## carachi

You're the child here because you're so immature, there was NO NEED to start firing insults at me just because I said that NO GOOD breeder breeds three litters back to back. It's just not ethical, it's insane without trying to expand your show team or you have one hell of a waiting list. 

Have any of these dogs had health tests? Have they been put in a show ring to prove themselves as a worthy Chihuahua? Has a judge even looked over them? Did they get prenatal care? Did you have everything ready in case of an emergency? I applaud you if you answer yes to all these questions (although you're probably lying if you do) because I don't know many people who have a spare $15000 for three litters.

I do not believe in what you are doing. There is no point to these breedings. Sure, they're real little cuties and they will grow up to be the sweetest little things but they are not contributing to the breed whatsoever. I looked at the parents and they are not breed standard (although they are sweet!) and they should not have been bred. We have MILLIONS of companion Chihuahuas in the shelters right now and you're taking all of their possible homes away.

AKC champions in their pedigree does not count and is not good enough. A responsible breeder should always ask a judge to look over their dog for them before they even consider breeding their dog.

I'm not a breeder, but my mother breeds. But I sure do know a whole lot more about breeding then you do. I'm going to purchase two Chihuahuas and once they are titled I will be breeding them together. But I am not just going to pair them together like it looks you have, I'm going to do extensive research on their pedigree to make sure the puppies will look good on paper, and I'll make sure their eyes are clear and there isn't a chance of luxating patella to flare up in any of the puppies and I'll just make sure I am breeding for the right reason, to better all of our favourite breed. I am not just going to throw two dogs together, let them at it, and hope for some cute puppies. No, because that's not responsible dog ownershp and I'd rather see those Chihuahuas in shelters go to good homes instead of sub-standard dogs being bred by backyard hobby breeders.

I'm not going to play innocent. I have hurt a lot of feelings but ONLY because I care for this breed and want it to look the way it should look in a million years, not like the Taco Bell dog. And ONLY because I don't understand why people keep adding to the insanely over crowded dog world. I don't have a way with words like OrchardLane so I can't word it any nicer than I already do, I'm not going to sugarcoat something that I feel is a serious subject.

Have a read of these and maybe you'll change your mind by only breeding your typey dogs who have been in the ring atleast once in their lives. For the good of the breed, I hope you do:

http://www.dogsonly.org/DogPopulation.html
http://www.sniksnak.com/overpopulation.html
http://www.humanesocietynational.org/overpopulation.html


----------



## melonypersians

wow you really dont know how to shut up do you? do you really think that just because you put 2 perfect dogs together you will get perfect puppies. sorry but you dont. i am not going to continue and argument with a child. you are a child and as such you think you know everything. well guess what honey you dont. i could say yes to all those things but it wouldnt matter because you have a preconcieved notion with me. and guess what i dont give a rats ass. you mean nothing to me nor does your opinions.
and as far as firing insults goes im just tired of you always trying to push people around. and you were the one who fired first. so dont try to play that game. stick to what you know. dollies!
and 15,000 for three litters. are you seriously that stupid, that you think you need that much even if everything that could go wrong would? if you do then maybe you should go back a few grades. 
i am not going to comment anymore about your remarks about my breeding habits or how good this or that is. this is none of your business. like i said before go find some dollies and leave the adult stuff to the adults. i am done i will not argue with a little girl who thinks she knows everything. all i can hope for is karma comes to visit you soon.


----------



## carachi

You show a lot of characteristics of a puppy miller. Just sayin'.


----------



## melonypersians

you show alot of a characteristic of a bitch, just sayin!


----------



## Ciarra

ok, now you crossed the line. Just saying some one a Puppymiller? That is the worst thing you could possibly say! You have no right to call some one a puppy miller. I know her personally and I can promise, no guarantee that she isnt a BYB or a Puppmiller. I think you need to stop posting, because What your saying is nothing but cruelty, please stop. You have done enough damage and you have said enough. Just STOP!


----------



## melonypersians

to everyone on the forum im sorry that jezz/linipi chihuahuas has turned this into another breeder bashing. this is my last post on the subject. she can say whatever she wants. i dont need to prove myself her or anyone else. i know and thats all that matters.


----------



## carachi

It's breeders like you who make me sick. I've told a few people to look over your website and they all agreed you're a puppy mill. Breeding three litters of sub-standard dogs? Getting all defensive at the first sign of someone calling you out like you have something to hide? Buying a bunch of sub-standard dogs just to breed them? Never showing your dogs? Hm.


----------



## melonypersians

again this just shows how much of a child you are. you can show my SUBSTANDARD dogs to whoever you want. I DONT GIVE A RATS ASS. becuase apparently they are just as ignorant as you are. have fun in your fantasy world little girl.


----------



## carachi

I thought you said you weren't going to post anymore? Ugh, you're worse than the girls in high school.


----------



## Ciarra

*"Getting all defensive at the first sign of someone calling you out like you have something to hide?"*
To Us thats a slap in the face and kicking each and everyone of our dogs. If some one called you a bad name, like a "Dog Face" would you sit there and take it like a good girl?


----------



## carachi

I directed the comment at melonypersians, not you. Whenever someone has said something bad about your dogs, you never went psycho like melonypersians did, which is why I was suspicious.


----------



## Ciarra

But still she is my friend, there no reason to go after her like this. "Let a Sleeping Dog Lie" I have 2 litters this month, one here in the next 48hrs and one on the 10th. So what does that make me? A Shady breeder? I have one less litter than her. So what!? Just leave her alone. For God Sake


----------



## melonypersians

no the comments you have made are directed to all breeders. you made that very clear. we all no how you feel about us. and the only reason i went all PSYCHO on you is because this is not a first for you. you bash breeders the first chance you get and its getting old. you need to learn that we wont let you continually bash us and expect us to take it.


----------



## chibellaxo

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> I directed the comment at melonypersians, not you. Whenever someone has said something bad about your dogs, you never went psycho like melonypersians did, which is why I was suspicious.


jezz, you know i like you a lot which is why i think you should let it go  let's give melony the benefit of the doubt...her puppies may not be show dogs and 3 litters is a lot but maybe she just has a lot of time and energy--you never know. lets just wait for the real byb to make up a fake account and msg ( trust me she will) so we can either report her or ill rip her a part...


----------



## carachi

So you guys hate me for caring about the preservation of this breed? LOL


----------



## Ciarra

No we hate you for flaming, and calling us BYBs and Puppymillers. That is why we hate you, and will continue till you can grow up and learn "If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all."


----------



## melonypersians

********** AMEN ************


----------



## chibellaxo

Munchkin CSC said:


> No we hate you for flaming, and calling us BYBs and Puppymillers. That is why we hate you, and will continue till you can grow up and learn "If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything at all."


why dont you take your own advice? i tried to bite my tongue but watch how you speak to my girl...
now the puppies are adorable. lets please leave it at that before the mods see and this thread gets locked...


----------



## melonypersians

chibellaxo said:


> why dont you take your own advice? i tried to bite my tongue but watch how you speak to my girl...


ok so you are sounding like you are threatening her. this is rediculous, she is just trying to stick up for me. she knows how it feels to be treated in this manner. so dont start bashing her for sticking up for me.


----------



## Ciarra

I think everyone has said enough, your lover girl is bashing my friend. Leave her alone and me as well.


----------



## melonypersians

chibellaxo said:


> why dont you take your own advice? i tried to bite my tongue but watch how you speak to my girl...
> now the puppies are adorable. lets please leave it at that before the mods see and this thread gets locked...


yes this whole thing has gotten out of hand. i posted pics of my pups. thats it.


----------



## chibellaxo

melonypersians said:


> ok so you are sounding like you are threatening her. this is rediculous, she is just trying to stick up for me. she knows how it feels to be treated in this manner. so dont start bashing her for sticking up for me.


no, shes instigating...and i tried to be nice but ganging up on jezz is wrong. jezz says what she says bc she genuinely loves the breed. she on the other hand is speaking out of spite...


----------



## Ciarra

You guys didnt have a problem ganging up on me on about my mentors puppies. How does it feel to have the shoe on the other foot. Doesnt feel to good now does it? Flaming us Breeders is wrong. We give our heart and soul into breeding and then some. We dont like having it thrown back us with calling us Bybs and a puppumiller.


----------



## chibellaxo

Munchkin CSC said:


> You guys didnt have a problem ganging up on me on about my mentors puppies. How does it feel to have the shoe on the other foot. Doesnt feel to good now does it? Flaming us Breeders is wrong. We give our heart and soul into breeding and then some. We dont like having it thrown back us with calling us Bybs and a puppumiller.


munchkin, you know you wouldnt stand chance in an arguement. ive ripped you before and id do it again, if i gave enough of damn about you to waste much time on you. i just wanted jezz to stop, she did, now we can all get on with our lives...cute puppies, melony, hope they all find good homes. sorry it had to turn to this.


----------



## redneckcritters

*ok first of all jezz..have you ever been in a show ring..i have, for the last 5 years. and i have breeding for the last 8. i have a dog that has 2 champion parents and doesn't look up to standard. so what you breed doesn't matter, you never know what you are gonna get. she has 60+ champions in her lines and she doesn't look it. 

also ive been to melonys house she is a VERY clean person! she has 3 of my puppies 2 of which im planning on showing. with very impressive pedigrees. 

also as a breeder i volunteer at my local shelter as a way to give back because i am a breeder. 

and i would say 99% of people don't care if the dog is registered, or show quality

and when dogs end up in shelters its the buyers fault not the breeders. 

i also have 4 dogs right now either coming into heat or pregnant, im FAR from a back yard breeder!

**and if so worried about the pet population....why are you gonna breed????*


----------



## Ciarra

Honey you think you ripped me, your are so wrong. Its stopped, now you can stop posting. Enough has been said.


----------



## redneckcritters

i ripped you??


----------



## Ciarra

******* Critter, You are AWESOME! Your So Right!


----------



## Ciarra

No no ******* critter, chibellaxo


----------



## melonypersians

lol
dana thought you were talking to her lol


----------



## redneckcritters

lol im honeys chihuahuas, and my last name is honey...oops my bad...lol


----------



## Yoshismom

Okay guys, lets all take a breath and remember that this is a public board and when you post pictures or anything else for that matter that some people are going to agree and some are going to disagree. Please just ignore the comments and then it will not turn into flaming. If you let someone state their opinion and you dont argue with them then they will probably go on about their business. You guys know yourselves better than anyone else does so no need to defend yourselves;-) I know it is hard but sometimes it helps your on case just to ignore

Also to the members that are stating an opinion, again I say that there is a way to say things so it doesnt sound so harsh. Please if you do not like someones post just please choose to ignore that post.

Also NO name calling is allowed and no profanity! Consider this a WARNING!

Now lets get back on topic and if this continues I will have to close the thread.


----------



## keegansmum

stop posting puppy pics as youre making me want one!!!!!! got to make sure Keegan does not know I am looking lol.


----------



## melonypersians

awwwwwww i love keegan too. he is gorgous.


----------



## Prosephone

Yoshismom said:


> Okay guys, lets all take a breath and remember that this is a public board and when you post pictures or anything else for that matter that some people are going to agree and some are going to disagree. Please just ignore the comments and then it will not turn into flaming. If you let someone state their opinion and you dont argue with them then they will probably go on about their business. You guys know yourselves better than anyone else does so no need to defend yourselves;-) I know it is hard but sometimes it helps your on case just to ignore
> 
> Also to the members that are stating an opinion, again I say that there is a way to say things so it doesnt sound so harsh. Please if you do not like someones post just please choose to ignore that post.
> 
> Also NO name calling is allowed and no profanity! Consider this a WARNING!
> 
> Now lets get back on topic and if this continues I will have to close the thread.


Thanks Michelle! For a while I thought this thread slipped under the admin's radar... I was starting to get worried. I know I don't post here much anymore (other than to offer advice to those asking for help, and to share pup pictures when requested). But it is the first site I joined when I got my first chihuahua years ago, and I would hate to see it become so unfriendly. It would sadden me to see a few bullies ruin it for everyone else who is here just because they love their dog(s).


----------



## Ciarra

Well Said Jess, Thank you.


----------



## melonypersians

yes well said jess. i left this forum myself for a long time and very rarely ever post because of the same bullies. this is not the first time these bullies have called someone a puppy mill. this used to be the best site and now it is just a place to be bashed. i would love to continue to come here but i feel the same as many on here do. 
if i post pics of my pups or make a post at all am i going to bashed into the ground? honestly i dont know but it sure is headed that way. all i can say is i hope this is something that will be resolved or new rules put into place or something. so this doesnt continue. yes i said some things i shouldnt have said and i am sorry for saying them on the fourm. but a person can only be pushed so far before something is said. i just hate to see this place going down hill so fast.


----------



## Yoshismom

I know it is hard to bite your tongue. Being a mod I have to watch what I say and it can be very difficult sometimes. I promise that if we can just learn to ignore others they will just let it go;-) I am on other boards (different breeds) that are horrible when it comes to bullies and people trying to cram their opinions down my throat, but I have learned that if I act like I dont care then they just leave me alone Also there is an ignore feature on this board so if someone is saying things you do not want to hear then just use the ignore button and you do not have to ever hear from them again, LOL!


----------



## chibellaxo

Munchkin CSC said:


> I think everyone has said enough, your lover girl is bashing my friend...


since we are expressing our grievances and all..i agree, new rules should be put in place. i am very surprised that this very derogatory comment wasnt publicly addressed by a moderator. its one thing to call people out over breeding practices but to make snide/derogatory remarks about people on the basis of sexual orientation is absolutely repulsive. i am not a homosexual and it takes a lot to insult me but even i find this post offensive...bc a few of my dearest friends are homosexual. Homosexuals are already stigmatized and face enough harassment. do you have to bring it here, too? only someone of *extremely *poor taste would use another's sexual orientation as a weapon...that's disgusting. what's next, someone's race??


----------



## Dixie's mom

What a cute gander at some chis ! i would take them all if i could !


----------



## melonypersians

personally i think that attacking homosexuality and race are just as bad as calling someone a puppy mill. i think all of this should stop. and we all need to learn to be more curtious to one another. and leave the petty bull s**t to highschool. we are all grown enough and should have been raised well enough to know how to talk to eachother without being so cruel. its one thing to try and "help" and its another to completely bash people. i think if any of us cannot say something noce we drop it. *"all of us" *


----------



## melonypersians

Dixie's mom said:


> What a cute gander at some chis ! i would take them all if i could !


awwww thank you. they are all getting so big. i will take new pics this weekend. they are turning 5 weeks old.


----------



## chibellaxo

melonypersians said:


> personally i think that attacking homosexuality and race are just as bad as calling someone a puppy mill. i think all of this should stop. and we all need to learn to be more curtious to one another. and leave the petty bull s**t to highschool. we are all grown enough and should have been raised well enough to know how to talk to eachother without being so cruel. its one thing to try and "help" and its another to completely bash people. i think if any of us cannot say something noce we drop it. *"all of us" *


 miller or byb practices are a choice... race and sexuality are something an individual has no control over. to make fun of someone over something they have no control over is despicable.


----------



## chibellaxo

however, to your defense, having multiple litters doesnt automatically mean your a byb...unless guichon chis is one, too. they have multiple litters and they show AND are members of the CCA...im not saying Guichon is legit...im just saying ppl think theyre respectable...so, to call you a byb solely on the fact that you have multiple litters is unfair ( which is why i didnt call you one).


----------



## Jules

They're all so lovely congratulations on all 3 litters!!


----------



## LadyBelle1

Congrats on the new puppies!


----------



## melonypersians

chibellaxo said:


> however, to your defense, having multiple litters doesnt automatically mean your a byb...unless guichon chis is one, too. they have multiple litters and they show AND are members of the CCA...im not saying Guichon is legit...im just saying ppl think theyre respectable...so, to call you a byb solely on the fact that you have multiple litters is unfair ( which is why i didnt call you one).


and i do appreciate that.


----------



## lacedolphin

I loveeee the marking on the third from the left, wow

i wanna come play tooooooooo


----------



## melonypersians

lacedolphin said:


> I loveeee the marking on the third from the left, wow
> 
> i wanna come play tooooooooo


we could have puppy playdate. lol.
awwwwwwwww and you dont live to far from me do you. your pup in your avatar is adorable.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

ohh  i wanna puppy play date!!! im so moving....


----------



## melonypersians

awwwwwwwwwwwww you can and stay with me . lol.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

AWW! deal! lol just do a head count of pups before I leave...one or two might accidentally be in my handbag LOL!  xx


----------



## melonypersians

i have a puppy guard. lol. you wouldnt get very far. lol.
my pitbull mix natasha wouldnt be to happy. lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

They are all gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I need to come to your home and play with your puppies. I may "borrow" a puppy to bring home with me too.


----------



## melonypersians

lol
i think i might end up "missing" alot of puppies. lol.

thank you all. they are so cute. they just keep getting cuter everyday. i will take new pics of them this weekend. they are turning 5 weeks old.


----------



## Raech

Oh Mel they are so cute. Sorry I have been gone awhile. Had a HD crash and lost everything. Sigh.

Your pups are adorable girl.


----------



## melonypersians

Raech said:


> Oh Mel they are so cute. Sorry I have been gone awhile. Had a HD crash and lost everything. Sigh.
> 
> Your pups are adorable girl.


thank you so much. i hate when the computers crashes. i have lost 3 of them. lol. hubby says he isnt going to buy me another one. so i better make this one last. lol. good to see you again.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

melonypersians said:


> lol
> i think i might end up "missing" alot of puppies. lol.
> 
> thank you all. they are so cute. they just keep getting cuter everyday. i will take new pics of them this weekend. they are turning 5 weeks old.


LOL!!! i think everyone here would gladly take one each! 5 weeks, ohhh we are so going to miss these guys when they grow up and find a forever home :-( ...orr are you just going to keep them alll lol!! i would try..xx


----------



## BABY BABS

They are so cute. It's amazing to me that those little button ears become what some people call bat ears later on.


----------



## melonypersians

pinkglitterybunny said:


> LOL!!! i think everyone here would gladly take one each! 5 weeks, ohhh we are so going to miss these guys when they grow up and find a forever home :-( ...orr are you just going to keep them alll lol!! i would try..xx


no im not keeping all of them. although i do have an open door policy. any pup that i sell is to come back here if the owner cannot keep them. i actually have a contract that the new owners must sign and this is in it. i breed and these pups even if they leave my home are always my responsability. so they will always have a place to go if they for whatever reason cannot stay where they are placed. although i hope this is something that will never happen. but..... i want to be here if such an event should arise. 

and i will miss them dearly when they go to there new homes. but i know they will be going to good homes where they will be loved.


----------



## melonypersians

BABY BABS said:


> They are so cute. It's amazing to me that those little button ears become what some people call bat ears later on.


i know lol. but i love those "bat ears" thats one of the things that drew me to this breed. lol.


----------



## Adrianab541

They are soo adorable!! what cute faces!


----------



## Trinity

pinkglitterybunny said:


> ohh  i wanna puppy play date!!! im so moving....


lol

Got room in ur suitcase for a small one


----------



## Trinity

melonypersians said:


> no im not keeping all of them. although i do have an open door policy. any pup that i sell is to come back here if the owner cannot keep them. i actually have a contract that the new owners must sign and this is in it. i breed and these pups even if they leave my home are always my responsability. so they will always have a place to go if they for whatever reason cannot stay where they are placed. although i hope this is something that will never happen. but..... i want to be here if such an event should arise.
> 
> and i will miss them dearly when they go to there new homes. but i know they will be going to good homes where they will be loved.


i just want to say that u sound like such a beautiful person xxx
And those puppies are lucky to have u as their godmother.


----------



## melonypersians

Trinity said:


> i just want to say that u sound like such a beautiful person xxx
> And those puppies are lucky to have u as their godmother.


OMG. i think this is the nicest thing any one has ever said to me. thanks you so much. you have no idea how much i appreciate what you said. i spend so much time trying to deffend myself to people who think they no everything about me, that i forget how nice people can truly be. thank you again.


----------



## Trinity

Your welcome.
But i wouldnt say it if i didnt mean it.

I am aware of too many in rescues ( all breeds not just Chi's )
This isnt *ONLY* the buyers fault, Bad breeding is also a factor due to temps and health etc, and many other reasons also. Bad breeders and bad buyers got the dogs into this tangled mess.

But i personally feel the only way we can all help get back on track is NOT doing these witch hunts on people someone perhaps decided they dont breed to their liking.
Everyone has their own opinion and mine is, 

A good breeder is someone with a love for the dogs.
Not for the money, clearly *you do love your dogs*. 
People need to realise that anyone who breeds.................. SELLS their dogs, 
selling involves money!
So , you can shout at top breeders and say theyre only in it for the money also, without the money there wouldnt be the babies we have now.

**You have this policy which helps to a better future for dogs.
If for some reason the owner connot keep the dog, they can bring them home to you to ensure they get the love they deserve.
They wont go into rescue and cost the state money, and will either be kept and loved by you or placed in a new home and have a new family and not kennelled , which is healthier for the dog also.


Its a great policy
Great job XX More breeders should stand by their litters the way said you do.
I know how forums can be, im a member of an american bulldog one and theyre horrid to one another when someone gets a bee in their bonnet. 
Next thing you know they started a pack and the hunt is on. Things get said and truth is always clouded.

Not everyone are the same hun xx
You know in your heart if your dogs are looked after and get the best you can give them, You dont need to defend yourself to people who dont know you.
People can be cruel and sometimes hasty, which is why i love animals so much 

Which is why we all love these tiny little dogs with masses of love to give.

** chin up. 
~ With love from Dolly and Karen (Trinity) in the UK.


----------



## Keeffer

Awww they are SO cute!! I just love Bianca and Jazelle. By the way, a breeder told me you can see it at their nails, if they're long or shortcoat. If the hair grows over the nails it's a longcoat, if it doesn't grow over the nails than it's a shortcoat. This threat is really long, don't know if you posted any other pics yet. But I only see 2 longcoats at the moment!

By the way, about the 3 litters at one time thing: I personally think it is good to have more litters at one time. Because some pups have trouble to drink with their mother. Or some mommy's don't give enough milk. It's more save to have 2 or 3 litters at a moment, because the pups can drink from an other mommy as well then.


----------



## melonypersians

Keeffer said:


> Awww they are SO cute!! I just love Bianca and Jazelle. By the way, a breeder told me you can see it at their nails, if they're long or shortcoat. If the hair grows over the nails it's a longcoat, if it doesn't grow over the nails than it's a shortcoat. This threat is really long, don't know if you posted any other pics yet. But I only see 2 longcoats at the moment!
> 
> By the way, about the 3 litters at one time thing: I personally think it is good to have more litters at one time. Because some pups have trouble to drink with their mother. Or some mommy's don't give enough milk. It's more save to have 2 or 3 litters at a moment, because the pups can drink from an other mommy as well then.


i am going to post 5 week old pics on just a few mins. but the ones i see as being long coats are jazzelle and maddox and shiloh. pax is one im not sure about. he has such a thick coat. but you will see the new pics in a few. 
thank you by the way. i have a few favs in the litter too. lol. and yes you are so right about having more then one litter at a time. i think it is safer. because some moms dont have enough milk ect. so yes i agree. and thansk again. i hope you check out my new pics too when i put them up.


----------



## melonypersians

Trinity said:


> Your welcome.
> But i wouldnt say it if i didnt mean it.
> 
> I am aware of too many in rescues ( all breeds not just Chi's )
> This isnt *ONLY* the buyers fault, Bad breeding is also a factor due to temps and health etc, and many other reasons also. Bad breeders and bad buyers got the dogs into this tangled mess.
> 
> But i personally feel the only way we can all help get back on track is NOT doing these witch hunts on people someone perhaps decided they dont breed to their liking.
> Everyone has their own opinion and mine is,
> 
> A good breeder is someone with a love for the dogs.
> Not for the money, clearly *you do love your dogs*.
> People need to realise that anyone who breeds.................. SELLS their dogs,
> selling involves money!
> So , you can shout at top breeders and say theyre only in it for the money also, without the money there wouldnt be the babies we have now.
> 
> **You have this policy which helps to a better future for dogs.
> If for some reason the owner connot keep the dog, they can bring them home to you to ensure they get the love they deserve.
> They wont go into rescue and cost the state money, and will either be kept and loved by you or placed in a new home and have a new family and not kennelled , which is healthier for the dog also.
> 
> 
> Its a great policy
> Great job XX More breeders should stand by their litters the way said you do.
> I know how forums can be, im a member of an american bulldog one and theyre horrid to one another when someone gets a bee in their bonnet.
> Next thing you know they started a pack and the hunt is on. Things get said and truth is always clouded.
> 
> Not everyone are the same hun xx
> You know in your heart if your dogs are looked after and get the best you can give them, You dont need to defend yourself to people who dont know you.
> People can be cruel and sometimes hasty, which is why i love animals so much
> 
> Which is why we all love these tiny little dogs with masses of love to give.
> 
> ** chin up.
> ~ With love from Dolly and Karen (Trinity) in the UK.




thank you so much. oyu have no idea how much i appreciate everything you have said. you are so right. i wish more people would look at the big picture and try to think more logically. we are all here becuse we love our chis and that is what should bring us together and not tare us apart. but again thank you so much.


----------



## Keeffer

I'm looking forward to see new piccies


----------



## bniles4

oh i love puppies!
they are all so beauitful
congrats!


----------



## aQeuous18

Aaaaaww!!! they look like little Guinea Pigs!! Congratulations!


----------



## ILoveMyLeo

I think the sheer cuteness has melted my brain! XD


----------



## melonypersians

awwww thanks everyone


----------

